# does anybody have an idea?



## colleensso (Apr 5, 2010)

Can anyone help me with a CPT code for an Endoscopic Lothrop procedure?
Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?

Colleen


----------



## prmiller (Aug 14, 2012)

I know that this is an old post, but one of my providers is billing for their first Lothrop and I'm unsure what code(s) to use.  I assume after 5 years you have probably figured it out.    Would you be able to help me?  Thanks!

Pam


----------

